# Médias de Moncorvo 1925 - 1954



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

Médias de Moncorvo 1925 - 1954


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2014 às 22:17)

Ano de 1868. O valor de Setembro é muito interessante, 176,5 mm, provavelmente causado por várias trovoadas violentas.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2014 às 22:25)

Aqui tão.


----------

